# Want to move back to Canada - need help



## mapleleaf14 (Apr 24, 2012)

I was born in Canada. My family moved to the US when I was ten. I grew up in the US, but am still a Canadian citizen (actually, I am a dual citizen). I have a Canadian birth certificate, Passport and SIN card.

I would like to return, but I'm a bit clueless as to how.

I've lost my SIN card and don't remember the number. I've downloaded the form to apply for a replacement, but the service Canada site says if you don't know your number to refer to your income tax return. I have never filed taxes in Canada. Would they be able to look it up? Would it be better to mail the form (I'm nervous about sending my birth certificate through the mail) or got in person?

How hard is it to get a job if you don't speak French? All my schooling from grade 6 on is in the US. I'm a college student now, but I know employers prefer Canadian education. What's the situation like? Which jobs or skills are in the most demand?

I want to live in Winnipeg, by the way. I am 24 and looking for anything. Sorry if these are really basic questions, but if someone can point me in the right direction, I would really appreciate it!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

mapleleaf14 said:


> I was born in Canada. My family moved to the US when I was ten. I grew up in the US, but am still a Canadian citizen (actually, I am a dual citizen). I have a Canadian birth certificate, Passport and SIN card.
> If you have a current passport you may enter Canada at any time.
> 
> I would like to return, but I'm a bit clueless as to how.
> ...


Given the information you provided you may enter the country and live/Work where you wish.


----------



## mapleleaf14 (Apr 24, 2012)

Thank you for your reply.

Sorry if I was unclear. I'm aware I can enter whenever I like and can legally work. I've gone back to visit lots of times, but I just don't know what the job situation is like. I'm glad to hear French isn't really needed (no one I know speaks it anyway).

That's a good idea to just replace the SIN card when I get there. I don't know why I didn't think of that. 

I'm really skilled at administrative work. I have experience, can type 55 wpm, and am skilled in Microsoft Office. I have also done manual labor. I am open to almost anything and would be willing to take classes in Canada. I am looking for entry level work. I was just wondering if someone who already lives there can tell me what the best fields to start looking in are?

Thanks for reading!


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

Find Jobs. Build a Better Career. Find Your Calling. | Monster.ca
Search Jobs in Canada. Find a New Career. Get Employed. | Workopolis
Job Search Canada | one search. all jobs. Indeed
New Jobs in Canada Search Engine | Eluta.ca

Don't know about regional search engines/newspapers.
But you can check the local staffing agencies or so.


----------

